# 9.1 REL+ZFS+MySQL 5.5: swap zone exhausted, increase kern.maxswzone



## ronjns (May 22, 2013)

Did a MySQL JOIN query and shell gave me 'Killed'. Checked /var/log/messages and found these:

```
kernel: swap zone exhausted, increase kern.maxswzone
kernel: pid 2956 (mysql), uid 500, was killed: out of swap space
```
Been Googling and the closest I could get is this:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-March/239660.html

Unfortunately, to my limited knowledge at least, it's inconclusive. So the question is, am I simply running out of swap space, or is this is a bug, or there's some tuning I need to do?

I am running 9.1 REL. The box has 16 GB of memory with 16 GB of swap configured. Any help appreciated.


----------



## graudeejs (May 22, 2013)

Wow, that did that query do? If you're using ZFS perhaps it ate all your RAM.


----------

